# How to stop a tiel chewing on jewelry?



## chickiewawa (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi. I just got my tiel this past Thursday. He is a really good bird except he loves chewing on my jewelry. He has already ruined a necklace and pair of earrings. When he starts chewing I give him one of his toys to chew but he prefers gold. lol. other than not wearing jewelry how do I get him to stop chewing on it? Thanks.


----------



## Moya (Nov 3, 2010)

The only way I know of to stop a tiel from chewing on jewelry is not to wear any when around the bird. I tried distracting them with one of those plastic bird necklaces, and although they liked the "bird" necklace, they still wanted to chew on my jewelry too. They are stubborn creatures and once they have their mind set on chewing your jewelry they can't be reasoned with or distracted. I always shed my jewelry before taking the birds out of the cage.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

You could use shoelaces beads and drinking straws to make a necklace for them to play with


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol it's not possible I think of Bailey as a pirate  he once had 3sleepers 1 nose ring out and had started on my Bobby pins in under 20minsof me being home. I can't tell you how many nose rings I have lost over the past two months he remembers where it is and has usually pulled it out before I even realize he is on that shoulder and then he runs off with it quite pleases with himself! But how can I be mad when it's so **** cute


----------



## chickiewawa (Aug 9, 2011)

I know what you mean about it being cute. Ducky Momo was on my shoulder chewing on my hoop earring and I gently moved my head to pull away from him and still heard chewing. So when I look he already had it unhooked, out of my ear, and hanging out of his beak. I was like How'd he do that? He looked like he was laughing. lol


----------



## SallyLovesMojo (Jun 22, 2011)

It's not possible. Mojo almost nawed my ear off one day, so i decided to take my really nice earrings out. I lost them and ended up putting them back in & he still goes after them. I can usually hide them with my hair but thats as good as it gets lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The problem is that our jewelry is shiny and tiels LOVE shiny things...I had a pair of earrings and a necklace ruined too before I stopped wearing mine. If I am wearing it, I cover it with a jacket or something so they can't see it. If they see it, they want it lol.


----------



## chickiewawa (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. Guess I'll go without jewelry while Ducky is out of his cage. Hope my hubby dont take that as a sign to stop buying it for me. Lol


----------



## unicornlady7 (Feb 24, 2011)

Lol! SHINIES!! You can see it in their eyes.. little pirates is right! Lol!


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

eh, just put fruit around your neck HEH jk.


----------



## chickiewawa (Aug 9, 2011)

Hubby thinks Im loony already. Dont want the men in white coats coming to get me. lol


----------

